# OpenOffice.org woes



## morbit (Aug 3, 2009)

Do not attempt to build OOo/amd64. 28 Jul update of boost-lib had broken this port(?).

//should be fixed now.


----------



## morbit (Aug 8, 2009)

Another one, same symptoms as here:

(xkbcomp error)

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=71483

+ it core dumps on exit.

Reproducible on 3 Release branch, RC (3.1.1) and devel (3.2.0)

Deleting .openoffice.org prevents core dumping until new dotfile will be made.


----------

